# Can anyone recommend a website designer?



## Bob the slob (4 Apr 2008)

Have a good idea for a small informative website, so it would be a very big job and want to get a few quotes from few different people.


----------



## paddi22 (4 Apr 2008)

you could post up on http://www.creativeireland.com and get some recommendations


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2008)

We used www.go2.ie and found them good. They also host our email and optimise our site for Google etc.


----------



## Sydney100 (5 Jul 2009)

www.gorilla-systems.com did mine, did great job, fast and helpful despite all my chopping and changing my mind etc


----------



## shaking (6 Jul 2009)

I've used suildesign  a number of times and referred them to others, always been happy with them


----------



## Calebs Dad (9 Jul 2009)

I used shockdesign.ie for my website


----------



## NickleIckle (9 Jul 2009)

I really enjoyed working with Jennifer at http://laughingliondesign.net/
We were also able to get help from the local enterprise board for website design - worth looking in to.
Nicola


----------



## Snork Maiden (10 Jul 2009)

www.ccolours.com


----------



## julm (11 Jul 2009)

Here's a link to (award-winning) web designers that offer standards-compliant development:

http://www.netlink.ie/

Here's the portfolio:

http://www.netlink.ie/portfolio/

Their less-technical version website is here:

http://www.webdesigngalway.com/


----------



## ccraig (11 Jul 2009)

redlemon.ie


----------



## roball (28 Jul 2009)

Try http://www.brightlight.ie/, seriously good and very reasonable too.


----------



## jigsaw (29 Jul 2009)

go to www.elance.com and hire a freelancer

do you homework and you will find someone for a fraction of the price for what you will pay in ireland


----------



## money man (29 Jul 2009)

[broken link removed] 

did mine and im really happy. shes a freelance designer and very competitive. ask her for a recent design. She doesnt use templates. get a quote first but this is a big area with lots of cowboys so make sure you have a reference or seen some work before you go ahead.


----------



## Irldigi (30 Jul 2009)

Put the details of your requirement up on www.zumpty.ie


----------



## Calebs Dad (31 Jul 2009)

www.shock.ie did mine for me


----------



## Locke (12 Aug 2009)

NickleIckle said:


> I really enjoyed working with Jennifer at http://laughingliondesign.net/
> We were also able to get help from the local enterprise board for website design - worth looking in to.
> Nicola


 
I'd be wary of Website designers that use Wordpress for there own site:

http://laughingliondesign.net/wp-lo...tp://laughingliondesign.net/wp-admin/edit.php

They should be able to produce a site from scratch minimum.


----------



## Cat101 (12 Aug 2009)

Might not be what your looking for but you can get a free web site including hundreds of free web designs/templates in www.freewebs.com (you design your own), very easy to do! You can spend a little to upgrade it to suit your needs and also to have your own web address. 
Here are some of the features it offers for free http://www.webs.com/pages/features/
Handy if anyone is starting up a business or running a small businness.


----------



## julm (12 Aug 2009)

Locke said:


> I'd be wary of Website designers that use Wordpress for there own site:
> 
> http://laughingliondesign.net/wp-lo...tp://laughingliondesign.net/wp-admin/edit.php
> 
> They should be able to produce a site from scratch minimum.



They should be able to produce from scratch, but there's nothing wrong with Wordpress if it fits your needs and requirements. By the looks of things, Wordpress seems like a very good choice in this case because the author seems to have opted for a blog-type site.

It would be more interesting to see the client portfolio.

I would be more wary of companies using Joomla...


----------

